# Doe Kids I retained this year <3



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

These are my doe kids I retained this year (only four) :leap: I wish I could have set them up and whatnot but I'm by myself so it's extremely hard to set them up!

I need to register them still and have NO clues on names. I can't wait until my kids are older and able to come up with interesting names for the babies


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry I'm in the process of resizing them!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Very beautiful girls. Love their color.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are very nice! I love the little pink nose on the last one! too cute!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

They look very nice, congrats


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They look lovely =D


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very good looking girls! Nice and long....and their colors are striking too!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Great looking girls. Did you ever get your imported bucks from Saada this year??


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow what pretty girls! I love the one with the spots and the last one with the white face/pink nose she is adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very beautiful....


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Peggy - Yes, I ended up with a buckling out of Sparkle. I also have a bucking from the Price O The Field herd.

Thank you everyone :greengrin: I'm hoping to be able to show a couple of them and I'm excited to see how they turn out!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so happy for you. You should have some really outstanding kids next year. Congratulations. Sure would like to see pics of those boys too......


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice markings.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

love the 2nd gal


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They're ADORABLE!


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah I need to take some pictures of them too. I am really excited for this breeding season. I have another reservation with the Price O The Field herd but if I get him he will most likely be to immature to use this year. Either way I can wait to see the babies next year!!!


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Beautiful........ I love Nubians.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Anyone have any ideas for names for these girls? I'm at a loss for names lol


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Beautiful markings!


----------

